# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Δεύτερη επίθεση από αρπακτικό... ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι.

## Antigoni87

Παιδιά, μόλις 12 μέρες μετά την επίθεση που σκότωσε τα δυο αγαπημένα μου καναρίνια (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AF%CE%BD%CE%B1) έγινε σήμερα και δεύτερη επίθεση, με στόχο τον καναρινάκο που είχαμε χαρίσει στον γείτονα αλλά μας τον αντιχάρισε μετά το πρώτο τραγικό συμβάν... για παρέα στη μαμά μου και γιατί είχε στεναχωρηθεί πάρα πολύ για τα δυο πρώτα πουλάκια... 
Κατ' αρχάς, το καλό νέο είναι οτι ο μικρός τη γλύτωσε! Ευτυχώς απλώς τρόμαξε (στην αρχή είχε παραλυσει με ανοιχτές φτερούγες στον πάτο του κλουβιού και η μαμά μου νόμιζε πως έσπασαν, αλλά τελικά ήταν σοκαρισμένο και γι αυτό καθόταν έτσι). Το περίεργο και πιο τρομακτικό είναι ότι το αρπακτικό μπήκε μέσα στο σπίτι....
Έχουμε μπροστά και πίσω αυλή, στην μπροστά είναι το σαλόνι και στην πίσω η κουζίνα, ενιαίος χώρος διαμπερής κάμποσα μέτρα μήκος. Το καναρίνι ήταν στην πίσω μεριά (κουζίνα) με κλειστά παράθυρα και κουρτίνες, και η μαμά μου ΔΙΠΛΑ του στο ψυγείο έκανε δουλειές... Είχε αφήσει λίγο ανοιχτή τη μπροστά πόρτα για να αεριστεί το σπίτι και να βγει έξω ο σκύλος, και ξαφνικά είδε μπροστά της το ίδιο πουλί (γερακίνα υποψιάζομαι ήταν) να πέφτει πάνω στο κλουβί και να γαντζώνεται. Ευτυχώς το τρόμαξε βάζοντας τις φωνές και εκείνο έφυγε. 
Ρε παιδιά, θα τρελαθούμε τελείως;;; Είπαμε να προσέχουμε τα πουλάκια μας, και ειδικά μετά το πρώτο συμβάν δεν άφηνε ΠΟΤΕ το πουλάκι σε ανοιχτό χώρο. Αλλά να είσαι μαζί του στην κουζίνα, να έχεις ανοίξει σαν άνθρωπος μια μπαλκονόπορτα στην απεναντι και πλάγια μεριά του σπιτιού 10 μέτρα απόσταση, και να μπαίνει γεράκι το μεσημέρι και να βουτάει στην άλλη άκρη του σπιτιού;;;; Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν είχαν ληφθεί όλα τα μέτρα! Η άλλη λύση είναι κλειδαμπάρωμα μες στο σπίτι, που δεν το κάνει κανείς. Η μαμά μου συνήλθε όταν είδε ότι το πουλάκι είναι καλά, αλλά το έδωσε πίσω στον γείτονα και στις ασφαλείς (όσο μπορούν) περιφραγμένες κλούβες του, για να μην δώσει ξανά στόχο στο αρπακτικό να μπει σπίτι.

Πώς το εξηγείτε αυτό;;; Έχει συμβεί σε κανέναν; Μιλάμε για σπίτι στον Αγ. Νικόλαο Κρήτης, ισόγειο, σε περιοχή με πολλά σπίτια τριγύρω (δεν είναι καμιά ερημιά, ούτε και κέντρο πόλης).

Υγ, ένας φίλος μου με ρώτησε αν υπήρχε τίποτα γυαλιστερό μες στο σπίτι.. Ρώτησα τη μαμά μου, και στην κουζίνα είχε κρεμάσει ένα πολύ γυαλιστερό ασημί στολίδι. Λέτε να έχει κάποια βάση αυτό; Να το τράβηξε το στολίδι και όχι το καναρίνι; Οποιαδήποτε γνώμη ευπρόσδεκτη, γιατί τέτοιο πράγμα δεν έχω ακούσει ξανά και ήταν λίγο φρίκη!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πραγματικα απιστευτο! Πρωτη φορα ακουω για επιθεση αρπαχτικου ΜΕΣΑ σε σπιτι! Εγω πιστευω πως θα μπορουσε να κατασκευαστει ενα προστατευτικο του κλουβιου απο σιτα..! Ομως εαν υπαρχει ο φοβος ακομη, πιστευω καλα εγινε και γυρισε πισω το πουλακι στον γειτονα! Ελπιζω να μην ξανασυμβει ποτε! Εαν το παθαινα εγω αυτο θα παθαινα εμφραγμα!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Απίστευτο....μέσα στο σπίτι;;;...ευτυχός που δεν επιτέθηκε στην μητέρα σου!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Έχουν ή μάλλον καλύτερα έχουμε (σαν ανθρωπινο είδος....εμενα μου λες..!!!) τρελάνει τη φύση!!! ΔΕΝ έχουν πλέον, τι να <φανε> και επιτίθενται παντού, προκειμενου κατι να εξασφαλίσουν!!! Όσο αναφορα για το δικό σου συμβάν, Αντιγόνη...δεν το εχω ακούσει πάλι ειδικά σε τετοια έκταση!!! Προφανώς,....στο μέλλον....θα πρέπει αν θελουμε να εχουμε πουλια να ειμαστε ακομα πιο προσεκτικοι και οργανωμένοι!! Δυστυχώς!!!!!  ::

----------


## chosen

Το σπίτι από τη πρώτη του πετυχημένη επίθεση ανήκει στη περιοχή "κυνηγιού".
Είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο αυτή την εποχή να κατεβαίνουν πολύ "χαμηλότερα" για την εύρεση τροφής.
Προφανώς πρόκειται για γεράκι που η "περιοχή" του είναι κοντά στη πόλη και κατα κάποιο τρόπο έχει συνηθίσει την ανθρώπινη παρουσία.
Πολύ καλά κάνατε και το δώσατε καθώς θα το επιχειρούσε πάλι.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ακόμη πιο οργανωμένοι Ηλία;;  :Happy:  Φαντάσου ότι μετα την πρώτη επίθεση, ήταν πραγματικά δρακόντεια τα μέτρα ασφαλείας! Εσυ θα υποψιαζόσουν οτι θα γινόταν αυτό σε ένα δωμάτιο του σπιτιού σου, όπου είσαι ακριβώς δίπλα στο καναρίνι, και έχεις απλώς ανοίξει άλλου χώρου μπαλκονόπορτα για να αεριστεί; Δε θα πίστευα ποτέ ότι θα συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο.. Δε μπορείς και μέσα στο σπίτι να βάλεις πλέγματα και σιδεριές σε ένα κλουβάκι!
Πάντως Νίκο και η μαμά μου στο τηλ το ίδιο μου είπε, ένιωσε ότι θα πάθαινε έμφραγμα από το φόβο και την έκπληξη!
Υπ' όψιν, στην πρωτη επίθεση δεν τα άγγιξε τα πουλάκια, οπότε έμεινε νηστικό.. Και όταν ήρθε το επόμενο, δε βγηκε ούτε μια φορά σε εξωτερικό χώρο ώστε να το δει το γεράκι, και οι κουρτίνες στο παράθυρό του ήταν πάντα κλειστές επίτηδες, για να μην το δει κανενα αρπακτικό και "κολλήσει". Οπότε γι αυτό μου φαίνεται ανεξήγητη τέτοια στόχευση.
Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ίσως το τράβηξε και η λάμψη από το στολίδι, αν αυτό ισχύει τελικά.. Τι να πω!! Προσέχετε παιδιά! Κρύψτε τα πουλιά κάτω από κανένα κρεβάτι  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

> Απίστευτο....μέσα στο σπίτι;;;...ευτυχός που δεν επιτέθηκε στην μητέρα σου!!!


Ελπίζω ότι δεν θα έκανε επίθεση σε άνθρωπο.. Μάλλον φοβάται πολύ κι αυτό, δεν είναι ότι θέλει εμάς αλλά το θήραμα! Πάντως και επίτηδες να μην ορμήσει, πάλι μπορεί να γίνει κανένα ατύχημα αν πετάει πάνω από το κεφάλι σου (μόνο που το σκέφτομαι... μεγάλη τρομάρα)  ::

----------


## Deimitori

> Έχουν ή μάλλον καλύτερα έχουμε (σαν ανθρωπινο είδος....εμενα μου λες..!!!) τρελάνει τη φύση!!! ΔΕΝ έχουν πλέον, τι να <φανε> και επιτίθενται παντού, προκειμενου κατι να εξασφαλίσουν!!! Όσο αναφορα για το δικό σου συμβάν, Αντιγόνη...δεν το εχω ακούσει πάλι ειδικά σε τετοια έκταση!!! Προφανώς,....στο μέλλον....θα πρέπει αν θελουμε να εχουμε πουλια να ειμαστε ακομα πιο προσεκτικοι και οργανωμένοι!! Δυστυχώς!!!!!


Συμφωνώ, καταστρέφουμε το φυσικό περιβάλλον της άγριας πανίδας και χλωρίδας και δυστυχώς η κατάληξη είναι αυτή... Εμείς φταίμε γιά όλα ετούτα και όχι το γεράκι...

----------


## jk21

δεν ηταν το στολιδι αλλα τα πουλια .προφανως ακουσε το κελαηδησμα .εκτος αν το στολιδι ηταν ακριβως μπροστα τους .δεν γινεται να πηγε κατευθειαν πανω τους  ...

----------


## Antigoni87

Ήταν εκεί κοντά το στολίδι, αλλά όντως κελαηδούσε εκείνη την ώρα το πουλάκι, μου είπε η μαμά. Άρα μάλλον Δημήτρη το γεράκι έχει όντως γερακίσια μάτια... Αλλά και περισκόπιο! Τι να πω, απίστευτη όραση και ακοή και στόχευση. Ελπίζω να βρει κάτι έξω να φάει.. Δε θα ήθελα να συνεχίσει τις επιθέσεις και να το πυροβολήσει κανένας... Γίνονται και τέτοια  :sad:  και δε θα έπρεπε.

----------


## mariakappa

λες και το μαντεψα ρε γαμωτο.ελπιζω να ηταν η τελευταια φορα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Μαρία μου, μάλλον ήταν η τελευταία γιατί το πουλάκι έφυγε για το δίπλα σπίτι! Ο καναρινάς γείτονας τα έχει μεν έξω, αλλά σε καλυμμένες κλούβες σε υπόστεγο με εξωτερικό πλέγμα και θεωρητικά θα γίνει δύσκολα πάλι ζημιά.. Ο βλαμμένος ο Ιντεφίξ μας πάντως δεν αντέδρασε...! Σκύλος είναι αυτός;; Συνέχισε λέει να κάθεται! Μάλλον θα το πέρασε για νέο κατοικίδιο, γιατί από τότε που αποκτήσαμε παπαγάλους και καναρίνια έμαθε να μη δίνει σημασία... Ευτυχώς είχε αίσιο τέλος αυτό το περίεργο σκηνικό... Απλώς στο εξής να ξέρουμε ότι όλα μπορεί να συμβούν...
(το γεράκι θα μπορούσε ακόμη και να εξημερωθεί πια, με τόση επαφή!)

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μόνο τυχαία λοιπόν δεν ήταν και η δική μου η περίπτωση πριν λίγες ημέρες !!! Να βρίσκομαι κάτω από την πέργκολα....να καθαρίζω τα κλουβιά και ξαφνικά να σου το Γεράκι δίπλα μου στο μισό μέτρο και επάνω στο κλουβί με το καναρίνι !!! 

Το νου σας παιδιά !!!!*

----------


## xXx

και εγώ πριν μία εβδομάδα περίπου καθάριζα τις ζευγαρώστρες και δίπλα από την κλούβα πτήσης στα κάγκελα έκατσε ένα κιρκινέζι τεράστιο....εγώ το πήρα πρέφα επειδή άκουσα τα πουλιά να φτερουγίζουν αναστατωμένα μέσα την κλούβα...ήτανε στα 2 μέτρα από μένα...μόλις γύρισα και το είδα εξαφανίστηκε

----------


## jk21

μεχρι και τα γερακια σε φοβουνται ....    :Rolleye0012:   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Aλέξανδρε, λες να ήταν το ίδιο γεράκι το δικό σας με το δικό μας;;  :Happy: 
Είδες Δημήτρη; Οι άλλοι χρειάζεται να το διώξουμε και να φωνάξουμε... Ο Μπίλης μας αρκεί να το κοιτάξει! (Μη μου τον κοροϊδεύεις  :Jumping0011: !!)

----------


## jk21

δεν κοροιδευω κανεναν ! οσοι τον γνωριζουν απο κοντα ξερουν την επιβλητικοτητα του !!! Μπιλλακο φιλακια !

----------


## odysseus

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *Gardelius*  
> Έχουν  ή μάλλον καλύτερα έχουμε (σαν ανθρωπινο είδος....εμενα μου λες..!!!)  τρελάνει τη φύση!!! ΔΕΝ έχουν πλέον, τι να <φανε> και επιτίθενται  παντού, προκειμενου κατι να εξασφαλίσουν!!! Όσο αναφορα για το δικό σου  συμβάν, Αντιγόνη...δεν το εχω ακούσει πάλι ειδικά σε τετοια έκταση!!!  Προφανώς,....στο μέλλον....θα πρέπει αν θελουμε να εχουμε πουλια να  ειμαστε ακομα πιο προσεκτικοι και οργανωμένοι!! Δυστυχώς!!!!! 
>                             Συμφωνώ, καταστρέφουμε το φυσικό περιβάλλον της άγριας πανίδας και  χλωρίδας και δυστυχώς η κατάληξη είναι αυτή... Εμείς φταίμε γιά όλα  ετούτα και όχι το γεράκι...


Συμφορουμίστες/στριες ψυχραιμία!
Δουλεια "οικολογων" ειναι αυτη και οχι ολοκληρης της ανθρωποτητας.
Δεν μπορει εκει που δεν υπηρχε κανενα γερακι στην περιοχη μου για χρονια, να εμφανιστηκαν ξαφνικα "κοπαδια" απο δαυτα.
Και δεν εχουν τι να φανε, γιατι εκει που τα αφηνουν οι "ευσυνειδητοι οικολογοι" ειναι λογικο να μην βρουν κατι να φανε!
Εχει γεμισει η Αθηνα καθε λογης πτηνο, ζωο, ερπετο (φανταζομαι και αλλου ετσι θα ειναι)
Βαριουνται φαινεται να τα αφησουν εκει που ανηκουν και τα αφηνουν διπλα στα σπιτια μας.

ΥΓ Διευκρίνηση: Δεν εχω τιποτα απολύτως εναντίων των αμοιρων ζωων, πτηνων, ερπετων και εναντίων των λογικών πραξεων οικολογικών οργανώσεων. Το αντιθετο μαλιστα!...
Αλλα όμως τα εχω με τις "αλογες" πραξεις καποιων που θελουν να φερουν την ταμπελα "οικολογοι".

----------


## Antigoni87

Συμφωνώ Οδυσσέα απολύτως σχετικά με τις λάθος απελευθερώσεις άγριων ζώων. Μάλιστα είχα πάει εθελόντρια στο ΕΚΠΑΖ και έμαθα ότι σημαντικότερο κι από την ίδια την απελευθέρωση είναι να το κάνεις στη σωστή εποχή και στο σωστό μέρος. 
Όμως στην περίπτωσή μου, το πατρικό μου είναι στην Κρήτη, σε μικρή πόλη με πλούσια πανίδα και χλωρίδα στην ευρύτερη περιοχη, οπότε δεν πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται για μαζική λάθος απελευθέρωση.
Από μικρή έβλεπα στην Κρήτη τέτοια πουλιά να πετάνε ψηλά (πολύ συχνά και αετούς) χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πάρω τα βουνά και τα λαγκάδια! Απλως δεν είχαμε ποτέ "στόχο" για να πλησιάσουν... Τώρα με τα καναρίνια τα δικά μας (2 στα 3 πέθαναν..) και του γείτονα τις κλούβες που έχουν αρκετά μέσα, συν το ότι είναι χειμώνας και δύσκολη η εύρεση τροφής.... το γεράκι μπορεί να το ρισκάρει την πρώτη φορά, και αν δει ότι είναι ασφαλής η έφοδος, πιστεύω θα το ξανακάνει.

Όμως πράγματι είναι μείζον θέμα οι απελευθερώσεις. Πρέπει να γίνονται σωστα! Μεχρι και μεγάλα ιγκουάνα στον Υμηττό έχουν βρεθεί. Χωρια τα άγρια πτηνά, που όπως λες αν αφεθούν όπου κι όπου, ούτε αυτά θα επιβιώσουν αλλά και ζημιά θα κάνουν.

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι τα ιγκουανα να τα εχουν απελευθερωσει ντε και καλα οργανωσεις και οχι ασυνειδητοι ιδιωτες που πηραν ενα πετ και το βαρεθηκαν ...

στην πολη ο πετριτης (γνωστο επιθετικο γερακι σε αλλα μικροτερα πτηνα ) 



ειναι γνωστο οτι εχει επεκταθει ,κανοντας φωλια στο κεντρο της αθηνας σε εγκατελλημενα χτισματα ,αλλα και σε ολο το υπολοιπο λεκανοπεδιο ,σε εγκατελλημενα (και ειναι πολλα πια ) εργοστασια που κλεινουν .τροφη βρισκει αρκετη και σιγουρα οχι οσο θα εβρισκε στην παρνηθα και την πεντελη πριν καουν ... αλλα τις καψαμε και αυτες .μηπως και οι καρδερινες που ειχαν κατακλυσει την εσωτερικη πλευρα της  πεντελης (μελισσια ,βριλλησια κλπ ) και αυτες απο απελευθερωσεις ειναι; τελικα οι οικολογοι απελευθερωνουν ,ή πουλανε γερακια; γιατι το εχω ακουσει και αυτο .Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι διαφορες νεομοδιτικες οργανωσεις (οχι αυτες που κανουν περιθαλψη γιατι αυτες ξερουν τι απελευθερωνουν και που ) μπορει να εχουν κανει και βλακειες ,αλλα για τα γερακια ,τα κοτσυφια και τα αλλα πουλια που βλεπουμε στις πολεις ,να το ψαξετε στο οτι τους καταστρεψαμε τον προηγουμενο βιοτοπο τους ,ενω στην πολη βρισκουν τροφη

----------


## Antigoni87

Για τα ιγκουάνα εννοούσα ότι τα απελευθέρωσαν ηλίθιοι ιδιώτες, όχι οργανώσεις!! Και για την Αθήνα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου Δημήτρη! Για τις επιθεσεις στην επαρχία διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου, δε νομίζω ότι τα αγρια πτηνά στην Κρήτη πχ επιτιθενται στα σπίτια μετά από απελευθερώσεις.
 Ο άνθρωπος είναι το ΜΟΝΟ είδος που πέρασε ποτέ από τη γη και κατάφερε μέσα σε λιγότερο από 100 χρόνια (!!!!) να εξαντλήσει φυσικούς πόρους, να λιώσει πάγους, να εξαφανίσει άλλα είδη, να εξαφανίσει δάση.. Τι να λέμε τώρα. Νιώθω ότι εξαπλωνόμαστε πάνω στη γη σα να ημασταν καρκινικά κύτταρα. Πολύ λυπάμαι.

----------


## VASSILIOS

Πατώ στο google γεράκια για να δω τι είδος ήταν αυτό που είδα σήμερα και στα περισσότερα αποτελέσματα μου βγάζει πολιτικούς και επιχειρηματίες.

  Τέλος πάντων.
 Ένα είδος γερακιού μπεζ-καφέ, όχι πολύ σκούρο, σχετικά μικρόσωμο, πέρασε σήμερα το απόγευμα από το πίσω μπαλκόνι, σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 15 μέτρων, στο ύψος του διαμερίσματος που μένω, 2ος όροφος.
 Είχα δει πάλι ένα ακριβώς ίδιο πριν 10 μέρες περίπου, μάλιστα το είχα πει και στον ΑΒΑΤΟΝ,  αλλά δεν ανησύχησα γιατί ήταν πιο ψηλά και φαινόταν να έχει διαγράψει πορεία. Σήμερα όμως πετούσε ανάμεσα στα σπίτια και προσγειώθηκε λίγο πιο πέρα από το δικό μας σε μια μονοκατοικία, όπου κάθισε  4-5 λεπτά περίπου, δεν είχα οπτική επαφή και έφυγε πετώντας πάλι χαμηλά και ανάμεσα στα σπίτια. 

  Την πρώτη φορά που το είδα το είχα πει και σε έναν εδώ που πουλάει πλέγματα και μου είπε πως έχουν απελευθερώσει στην περιοχή των Μεσογείων γεράκια, για να σπανέ τα σμήνη πουλιών, λόγο του αεροδρόμιου.

----------


## jk21

σαινι ή σαινας  .μοιαζει με την ποντικοβαρβακινα στα χρωματα ,αλλα ειναι σαφως πιο μικροσωμο και αδυνατο σε σχεση με αυτη και απειρως ταχυτερο

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγω έχω δει 4 φορες γεράκια! 

Στις δύο πρωτες ήταν σιγουρα πετριτης ,ηταν μεγαλο σε μέγεθος ,και ήταν καφετι
με γραμμές στο στηθος .
Την τέταρτη και την πεμπτη απλα πεταξε μπροστα απο το σπιτι μου !
Όμως δεν μου φάνηκε για πετριτης. 
Ήταν μικροσομο,  με σχετικά με το μέγεθος του μεγαλα και ίσια κοφτερα 
φτερα .Χρώμα δεν είδα .
Α, και επισης ειχε αρκετα μακρυα ουρα .
Δεν ήταν σαν βενταλια .
Δεν ξέρω αν απλά το είδα απο μακρυα και το μάτι μου με "ξεγελασε".....

----------


## VASSILIOS

> σαινι ή σαινας  .μοιαζει με την ποντικοβαρβακινα στα χρωματα ,αλλα ειναι σαφως πιο μικροσωμο και αδυνατο σε σχεση με αυτη και απειρως ταχυτερο


Το χρωμα ειναι ιδιο Δημητρη, αυτο πρεπει να ειναι.

----------

